
Twitter suspends Chinese virologist who says Covid-19 was made in Wuhan lab - dsr12
https://nypost.com/2020/09/16/twitter-suspends-virologist-who-claims-covid-19-was-made-in-lab
======
Aperocky
The genome of this virus has been public since January, thousands of biologist
and virologist inspected the same evidence yet she is the only one who decided
that it was man made.

And all of the scientific community is 'censoring' her for not peer reviewing
her paper.

~~~
zxcmx
You don't have to go back far (author -> paper -> author affiliations ->
sponsoring foundation ...) before you literally find Steve Bannon's face
staring out of the page at you.

I have no idea whether the arguments in the paper are credible or not (I'm not
technically qualified to assess them) but the source seems to have a very
clear political agenda. That doesn't invalidate their claims but I can't take
them seriously without hearing from a more independent source.

